# Hacken beim spielen



## _HKT_ (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo
mein problem ist wenn ich z.b TF2 spiele es einfach so hängembleibt für ca 3 sek und oft werde ich in dieser zeit getötet .

ich gehe davon aus das es am w-lan ligt..den wo ich auf einer lan war klappte alles perfekt 

ich habe ein medion router(siehe bild unten) edimax(ew-7318ug) stick 

die signalstärke liegt zwischen 60 und 80 % und eine übertragungs rate von 54mbit, habe auch schon eine feste ip aber es hat nichts geholfen

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen 

mfg HKT


----------



## Max_Power (6. Januar 2009)

Der Router sieht nicht mehr ganz neu aus... Gibt es für das Ding ncoh Firmware- Updates?
Sonstwürde ich sagen, da hilft wohl nur der Austausch.


----------



## dot (6. Januar 2009)

Max_Power schrieb:


> da hilft wohl nur der Austausch.



Aber zu kabelgebundenen Alternativen. WLAN bleibt wohl ein immer nerviges Thema, wenn man es um sporadische Latenzprobleme geht. Da hilft meistens nur das Umpositionieren des APs bis man die maximale Sendequalitaet erreicht hat oder das Aufstellen von Repeatern. Dennoch kann es dann immer noch zu den oben beschriebenen "Haengern" kommen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Januar 2009)

Beende folgenden Dienst mal.
Bei mir kam es immer alle 1-2 Minunten zu etwa 2-3 Sekunden langen Hängern. Wenn du den Dienst deaktivierst sucht "er" nicht alle 2-3 Minuten nach neuen Wlan Netzwerken in der Umgebung. Was zu diesen Hängern führen kann. Bei mir war danach Schluss damit. Ich beende immer vor dem Onlinezocken.


----------



## _HKT_ (6. Januar 2009)

erst mal danke für die schnelle antwort ja es stimmt der router ist schon elter aber habe in moment nicht geld für ein neuen habe mir erst neue hardware gekauft  

@ DerSitzRiese also ich habe vista kannst du mir besser beschreiben wie ich dahin komme


mfg


----------



## SlimShady99 (6. Januar 2009)

gib mal bei "Ausführen" (wintaste + r) "services.msc" ein - dann müsste die übersicht kommen


----------



## _HKT_ (6. Januar 2009)

ok habe es gefunden aber wen ich diesen dinst beende ist auch mein internet weg oder habe ich was falsch gemacht...


mfg HKT


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Januar 2009)

Bei Vista bin ich raus, sorry


----------



## _HKT_ (7. Januar 2009)

mhh also es sieht genau so auf wie auf den bild, was du geschickt hast....
meine frage dazu ist nur was du da umstellst das kan ich leider nicht auf den bild sehen...

mfg HKT


----------



## Max_Power (7. Januar 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Aber zu kabelgebundenen Alternativen. WLAN bleibt wohl ein immer nerviges Thema, wenn man es um sporadische Latenzprobleme geht. Da hilft meistens nur das Umpositionieren des APs bis man die maximale Sendequalitaet erreicht hat oder das Aufstellen von Repeatern. Dennoch kann es dann immer noch zu den oben beschriebenen "Haengern" kommen.




Nicht unbedingt! Ich habe eine FritzBox und funke per WLAN über 3 Stockwerke hinweg. Ich spiele regelmäßig im Internet und habe keine Ping- Probleme (eigentlich immer unter 70).


----------



## _HKT_ (7. Januar 2009)

jo.. ich glaube das ist auch nicht das problem 

habe mal ein test gemacht da kan man auch den ping sehen 

vieleicht hilft das ja??


----------



## Chron-O-John (8. Januar 2009)

Hi
Schau mal wie oft diese lags auftreten mit ping www.google.at -t

Bei mir waren die in GENAU 1min Abständen. 
Abhilfe hat ein Programm namens Vista Anti-Lag und der RT61 - Treiber für meine LinksysWMP54 irgendwas gebracht.


----------



## _HKT_ (8. Januar 2009)

danke für deine hilfe aber leider klapt das auch nicht mit Vista Anti-Lag

für weiter vohrschlege bin ich gern offen..



würde nur gern vista berhalten 

mfg _HKT_


----------



## aXwin (8. Januar 2009)

Router und Vista würde ich mal ausschliessen. Mein Bruder hat auch Vista und der Rechner geht auch über den Medion Router ins Internet.
Entweder liegts an deinem Stick oder die entfernung. Bei meinem Bruder funktionierten die Vista Treiber für den WLan stick gar nicht. Und der hatte den Vorgänger von deinem. Vermute das es daran liegt.


----------



## Chron-O-John (14. Januar 2009)

Hi

Schau bitte nochmal mit *ping www.google.at -t* ob die abstände genau eine Minute (oder 2 - Halt zeitlich regelmäßig) sind. 

Wenn dies der Fall ist, ist es mit sicherheit das VISTA lag- problem.

Vista antilag hat bei mir mit dem Linksys treiber auch nicht funktioniert. ich musste den RT61 (Treiber vom Wlan-Chiphersteller) installieren.

Ich hab ein bisschen gegoogelt, du müsstest den RT2571-Chipsatz haben. Dann währe dieser Treiber der richtige.


----------

